# If you were to pack up your bags & leave where would you travel right now?



## DELETED ACCOUNT (Aug 21, 2021)

I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right now?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 21, 2021)

Dusseldorf, Germany. Buy a big place and invite an Afghan family to live with me.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 21, 2021)

Probably 10 feet down the street, panhandle and name some names...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 21, 2021)

The Pacific Islands on a 34 foot sailboat.
Not to small and not to big so it's easy to single hand it.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 21, 2021)

If I were driving, I'd go to Michigan and visit an old Navy buddy. He just bought a 7,500 square foot home on a river up there.

If I'm flying? The guy I used to do radio with in San Diego retired to Roatan and ended up buying a radio station down there. He's been after me to come down for a visit for the last few years, so I think I'd probably check that out...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 21, 2021)

Soul said:


> I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right now?



London


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 21, 2021)

Soul said:


> I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right now?



Russia.  The Siberian front where women are very hot.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 21, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Probably 10 feet down the street, panhandle and name some names...



I didn't know they had feet in Canada!  I thought they had meters.


----------



## task0778 (Aug 21, 2021)

If you're talking about a vacation, like a week or two maybe in September, then I'd go back to my home town in Michigan where I was born and raised.  Haven't been back in decades now, for one reason or another.  

But if you're talking about somewhere to live permanently, I'd stay right here in south Texas, maybe more west on I-10 to Kerrville or Junction.  I'd rather deal with the summer heat in here than the cold weather further north.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 21, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> I didn't know they had feet in Canada!  I thought they had meters.



Find me someone who measures in metres (our spelling), centimetres or kilograms and I will show you someone who is probably young or a math grad.

Canada measures everyone in feet, inches and pounds.  Even in our gyms when you grab a weight.  In school when we wrestled it was in kilos.  That's the only place I've seen it applied in my life.

Oh, now that I think, there are SOME non-emperical references we use alot.  Such as litres of gas, litres of milk.  We've never used gallons (my dad did when I was a kid and I couldn't understand him).  Kilometres sometimes rather than miles is also potentially more rampant, but it's more 50/50.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 21, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Find me someone who measures in metres (our spelling), centimetres or kilograms and I will show you someone who is probably young or a math grad.


I measure in meters---  one meter = 39.37 inches!  And a centimeter = 10 millimeters which equals 25.4 mm to one inch and one inch = 2.54 centimeters.  From that you can figure most anything.



shockedcanadian said:


> Oh, now that I think, there are SOME non-emperical references we use alot.


I think you mean imperial units.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 21, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> I measure in meters---  one meter = 39.37 inches!  And a centimeter = 10 millimeters which equals 25.4 mm to one inch and one inch = 2.54 centimeters.  From that you can figure most anything.
> 
> 
> I think you mean imperial units.



Yeah imperial vs metric.

Meh, I know we just use what we use.  I've never in my life heard someone give their height in cm or weight in kg.  On our drivers licenses etc, yes, it's in cms, but them also in pounds.

Ultimately, we are just influenced by you.  Europeans probably laugh at us too.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Dusseldorf, Germany. Buy a big place and invite an Afghan family to live with me.


Is there any way we can help bring that to fruition?


----------



## night_son (Aug 21, 2021)

Soul said:


> I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right now?



Vega star system. It's only twenty-some odd light years out. Failing that . . . Alaska.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 21, 2021)

Somerset, England. Quiet green fields, gorgeous sunsets, Glastonbury, right by Stonehenge, reasonable driving distance to London and all of its goodies.


----------



## TheParser (Aug 23, 2021)

Soul said:


> I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right no



Oh, there is only one place in either this country or in the world that I would dare visit: JAPAN.

I have read (and believe) that one can walk down a Japanese street at midnight and no predator will bother you. The Japanese (at least in public) are *civilized*.

I certainly would never dare do something like that in any American city or any other city in the world with the possible exception of Finland and Norway and Iceland.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 23, 2021)

Normandy.


----------



## turbofish (Aug 26, 2021)

I was talking to my wife the other day and told her that I was thinking about driving out to Spokane WA to see my daughter. 1950 miles each way. She had to cancel her trip here due to some really cool guardianship legal stuff that is now scheduled for the same time that she had planned to come out here.

Every time I said drive, my wife would correct it to fly

She told me that if I drive, she is coming too which means stops every other hour [how many cases of water are you bringing?!] and will also change my vehicle choice. In my mind, I would take this with the MX-5, driving a thousand miles each day, not her SUV
Example of a 900 mile day in my wife's SUV. It would be so much more fun in my MX-5


Picking my battle targets. Now I'm talking her into letting me drive 100 miles for a soda Saturday morning telling her that I would be back in time to help my step son move out of his house.
What can I say, I like driving.

Wife and I are talking about a drive out to Florida in a few months. I'm more excited about the drive than going to Florida. This one she did give me the blessing to take the MX-5. She did say that the new MX-5 [ND2] is more comfortable than the old one [NC] that I had.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 27, 2021)

Boulder, Colorado.  Lots to do, lots to see.  Healthiest place in the world.  Friendly people.  What more could anyone want?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Oh, there is only one place in either this country or in the world that I would dare visit: JAPAN.
> 
> I have read (and believe) that one can walk down a Japanese street at midnight and no predator will bother you. The Japanese (at least in public) are *civilized*.
> 
> I certainly would never dare do something like that in any American city or any other city in the world with the possible exception of Finland and Norway and Iceland.


You don't have to be so scared of America.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 29, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Boulder, Colorado.  Lots to do, lots to see.  Healthiest place in the world.  Friendly people.  What more could anyone want?


Less expensive.
Boulder is brutally expensive. 
The top 10 highest average home price cities in America - Colorado has three.

Boulder is beautiful. Downtown is beautiful. Scenery is beautiful.
You pay a LOT to live in that.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 29, 2021)

Soul said:


> I know most people might have thought about this at least once, where would you go if you were to pack up and leave right now?




Am I returning to my starting point?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 29, 2021)

I really want to go to Alaska.
And no, not because there are several popular TV shows about Alaska... I have wanted to go there for decades.
 One of the last areas on the planet where civilization is within reach, but still have miles and miles and miles of untouched nature. 
Cold, yet bountiful.
  And the beauty?

Uh...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ....
> One of the last areas on the planet where civilization is within reach, but still have miles and miles and miles of untouched nature.
> ...


There are lots and lots and lots of areas on the planet where that is true.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There are lots and lots and lots of areas on the planet where that is true.


True, but as bountiful as Alaska?
And for sure, I am limited in my scope of the world.

This thread got Bonzi and I talking... places we WILL go before we die.
For me it is Alaska as #1.
For her it is Italy, not the touristy Rome or Venice, although I am sure they are fine.. but the off beat areas with amazing small restaurants and views like San Gimignano in Tuscany, both of our most desirable area of Italy.
After that  for her... Norway, and for me Serengeti. I want to see those magnificent animals in their habitat. I have ZERO interest in the overcrowded tours.. I will pay the extra $2,000 to get a private tour with a well paid guide.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> True, but as bountiful as Alaska?
> And for sure, I am limited in my scope of the world.
> 
> This thread got Bonzi and I talking... places we WILL go before we die.
> ...


Alaska certainly is beautiful.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

Someplace remote, and quiet.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2021)

Great Lakes Waterway to the Atlantic, south to Bermuda, South West to Panama, West to the Galapagos, to the Southern Trades and via the South Pacific Islands to Australia


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2022)

Where. Not even here inside the US. There’s too much crap going on with COVID… mandates, vaccine cards (not that I have one), etc… to consider any travel at all currently, or in the near future.


----------



## Rodimus (Jan 9, 2022)

TheParser said:


> Oh, there is only one place in either this country or in the world that I would dare visit: JAPAN.
> 
> I have read (and believe) that one can walk down a Japanese street at midnight and no predator will bother you. The Japanese (at least in public) are *civilized*.
> 
> I certainly would never dare do something like that in any American city or any other city in the world with the possible exception of Finland and Norway and Iceland.


South Korea is very safe too. I have seen Korean school kids walking home around midnight safely. South Korea and Japan are the safest countries in the world in terms of crime, i believe. Singapore is very safe too in terms of crime but you can go to jail for the smallest offense.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 9, 2022)

I'd like to go to the Arenal volcano.....but gas  is expensive and it takes an hour to get there. For now I'll just look out my  bedroom window. Someone start a go-fund Hee


----------



## TheParser (Jan 9, 2022)

Rodimus said:


> Singapore is very safe too in terms of crime but you can go to jail for the smallest offense.



Oh,  yes.

One wag described Singapore as "Disneyland with the death penalty."


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 11, 2022)

Take me to Nigeria , or Kenya. Any where in Africa.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 15, 2022)

Palm Springs.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 15, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Take me to Nigeria , or Kenya. Any where in Africa.


What's stopping you?


----------



## braalian (Jan 16, 2022)

Right now? Somewhere warm. Is Las Vegas cold in winter?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 16, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> Kilometres sometimes rather than miles is also potentially more rampant, but it's more 50/50.



I've probably seen more of Canada than most Canadians, and I've never seen a speed limit sign which showed mph. It was always kph...


----------



## Disir (Jan 22, 2022)

Right at this very moment? New Jersey. 

I  know. Hear me out. I have been thinking about this all night. New Jersey has everything. I have a list of things that I am looking for in a place and things I wasn't. 

New Jersey has mountains, waterfalls, rivers, ocean, hiking, boardwalks, bars with live music, art museums, theaters, grocery stores, international grocery stores, real bakeries, awesome restaurants, Rutgers, it's super close to NYC. So Broadway and stuff. AND LaGuardia. AND close to Allentown where I could go and sing Allentown. But, not out loud because that would be weird. I would just sing it really loud in my head. 

Also, the Sopranos filming locations are there.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## JoeBlow (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Great Lakes Waterway to the Atlantic, south to Bermuda, South West to Panama, West to the Galapagos, to the Southern Trades and via the South Pacific Islands to Australia
> 
> View attachment 539920


Need help packing? Don't forget your Hitler mustache.


----------



## Disir (Jan 22, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> View attachment 591358


Yabbut, mountains, waterfalls, rivers, wifi, real grocery stores and bakeries?


----------

